# Bookshelfs con Dynavox LM6004PMR+Vifa DQ25



## cyverlarva (Ago 14, 2011)

Este es un pequeño proyecto que vengo desarrollando para mi equipo de audio, son unos bookshelfs para usar de rears. En un momento evalue la adquisicion de unas cajas comerciales, pero fiel a mi gusto por el aserrin decidi invertir un poco de tiempo para realizarlos yo. Es un proyecto que parece simple pero en el fondo no lo es, lleva mucho trabajo y por el tipo de caja que elegi seguro tendre que improvisar en el camino.

Los drivers elegidos son como midwoofer el Dynavox LM6004PMR, un mid woofer con campana de chapa, bobina con perno ventilado de 3 pulgadas, 175 vatios RMS, 6.5 pulgadas de diametro. 







Parametros T/S


Re 5.30	[ê ]
Fs 49.66	[Hz]
F1 34.47	[Hz]
F2 72.86	[Hz]
Zm 21.08	[ê]
D 123.00	[mm]
Qms 2.57
Qes 0.86
Qts 0.65
Bl 5.63	[N/A]
L1K 0.70	[mH]
L10K 0.28	[mH]
Ms 16.56	[g]
Vas 12.23	[l]
dBSpl	86.14	[dB]
Cms 0.62	[mm/N]
Ma 19.80	[g]
FsMa 33.51	[Hz]


El tweeter es de la marca Vifa modelo DQ25, es un tweeter de domo de titanio, por lo que lei muy omnidireccional






El diseño del recinto es bastante comun, un diseño bass reflex, le calcule un volumen de 14 a 16 litros para el mid, sumado a los refuerzos internos, relleno en un calculo a groso modo unos 20 litros totales, lo llamativo del proyecto es que la caja va a tener paredes curvas, muy al estilo B&W, asi que arranquemos.

El primer paso es armar una plantilla, para comenzar con los cortes, pero no se usar autocad, asi que arranque usando el Paint, y dibuje con la herramienta para dibujar circulos una elipse lo mas proporcionada posible...



Ahora tengo un problema ya que necesito escalar esa imagen al tamaño que requiere el diseño, pero al aplicar la herramienta zoom, se pixela la imagen asi que usando un programa que se llama VectorMagic converti el dibujo de Paint en una imagen vectorial. Esta imagen puedo agrandarla y achicarla sin perder calidad, la extension del archivo es PDF, lo que me permite imprimirlo desde cualquier programa, peeeeero otro problema, mi impresora admite hojas comunes  necesito imprimir una imagen mucho mas grande de lo que entra en una hoja A4, asi que consegui el programa posterprintshell, con el cual puedo imprimir imagenes del tamaño que desee, ya que segmenta la imagen en varias hojas y despues pegandolas armo la plantilla.



Ahora con la plantilla comienzo con los cortes en MDF (Fibrofacil) de 18mm, para eso uso una caladora de mesa, en este diseño voy a usar 3 cortes por caja, 2 son la base y la tapa el restante es un refuerzo para evitar resonancias.








Para calcular el volumen de la caja se me presento un problema, no calculo una integral desde hace muuucho tiempo por lo que no se como calcular el volumen interno, asi que use arroz, tome prestado de mi señora esposa el medidor de liquidos y medi 400 cm3 de arroz y lo coloque en el recorte de la tapa, me dio 9mm de altura asi que 45mm de altura es equivalente a 2 litros, si necesito un volumen de 20 litros las paredes deben medir 45 cm de alto .

Para poder pegar las paredes necesito poder prensar formas irregulares, por lo que los sargentos no me servirian de mucho, asi que consegui unas eslingas de nylon para sujetar pequeñas cargas, las cuales me van a venir al pelo.

Unas fotitos, la verdad las consegui muy baratas asi que fue un negocio muy bueno.


----------



## cyverlarva (Ago 14, 2011)

Listas las bases y las tapas viene la parte de preparar el refuerzo, asi que marcando el material sobrante me preparo para calar. Vengo leyendo que si hay movimiento de aire los angulos rectos provocan turbulencias, y eso puede afectar la calidad del sonido, asi que decidi redondear las aristas del refuerzo, para eso uso dos herramientas, los vertices los redondeo con una mecha forstner, he aqui la foto...



y otra del trabajo...

el marcado del material...



y los agujeros de la mecha...



Una ves listo esto con la fresadora y una fresa copiadora de corte circular se fresaron todas las aristas del refuerzo, aqui unas fotos del fresado terminado y un tamaño aproximado de la caja...






Bue por ahora termina ahi, pero en breve vienen las actualizaciones.

Saludos.


----------



## juanfilas (Ago 15, 2011)

Como ya te dije, esos books van a quedar espectaculares!


----------



## cyverlarva (Ago 15, 2011)

Gracias Juan, la parte carpinteria viene bien, ya van a viajar a tu casa para la parte cross.

Abrazo


----------



## cyverlarva (Ago 20, 2011)

Otro paso mas, y empezaron los problemas grosos, mi idea original era usar dos capas de mdf una de 3mm y otra externa de 18mm para las paredes, pero la curvatura del fondo de la caja es muy pronunciada y el mdf de 3mm se quebraba no importaba que tan juntos se hicieran las caladuras, asi que como los planos y el proceso de fabricacion son mios, me puedo tomar la libertad de modificarlos a gusto y piaccere   .

Algunas fotos de las paredes...



Se ven los dos cortes de mdf el de 3mm y el de 18mm




Como la cantidad de cortes es muy grande y necesito ser bastante cuidadoso , me arme una pequeña mesita de corte a escuadra, la misma duro poco y ya van a ver porque.




El resultado prometia, cortes perfectos, pero cuando intente flexionar la placa, rompio de forma automatica, asi que debi modificar el proceso, pase al mdf de 18mm y realize caladuras de 17mm de profundidad, asi comencé a tener flexibilidad en la placa, venia barbaro hasta que llegue al corte 50 mas o menos, cuando la circular pego un cabezazo impresionante, quebro el disco, si bien era viejito jamas un problema, por lo que pude averiguar puede haber sido un cambio brusco en la temperatura del disco, estoy casi seguro que con el disco caliente lo apoye en la ceramica de la terraza, se resintio y en el momento menos pensado se quebro, les aseguro que me dio un buen susto.

Una ves terminados los 80 cortes aproximadamente, la placa se doblo perfectamente, peeeerrrrooo, tambien tuve algunos problemas aunque estos son de mas sencilla solucion.

Fotos de las paredes, bah de la pared en si es una sola...













En este punto la caja esta sin cementar, por ahora necesito que la placa se amolde un poco, la semana que viene la voy a pegar con cola.

Cuando voy a guardar todo adverti el problema que se me viene ahora, y es una fisura en la pared de la caja justo en el punto de maxima flexion. Voy a ver si esta fisura se hace mas grande , si queda asi, voy a lijar y cementar, asi para cuando haya que darle terminacion quede disimulada.

Uno de los puntos que me quedo pendiente es el tema de la rigidez estructural de la pared, y la solucion es membrana asfaltica para techos, en el interior de la caja va a llevar una capa pegada con soplete, y todas las ranuras se van a rellenar con arena previamente cocida a 300 grados centigrados, para matar bichitos.

La foto de la rajadura...




Saludos


----------



## cyverlarva (Sep 5, 2011)

Bue otro pequeño paso y sigo posteando solo como loco malo ...

Bueno arranque con el cementado de la caja, use cola blanca de carpinteria, la tradicional, fria. El haber "moldeado" la pared unos dias con las prensas sirvio de mucho, es dificil colocar las prensas solo.
Generosidad en la cantidad de cola, mucha presion y paciencia y despues de 4 dias...

Voilaaaa...



La caja quedo muy solida, y eso que hay lugares en donde la pared solo tiene 1mm de grosor todavia falta mucho pero este paso me trajo mucha tranquilidad tenia miedo de que el cementado fuera debil, o que la pared se quebrara mucho mas.

Esto es para Ezavalla.. despues de haber realizado  el pegado de la pared no tengo dudas que tu sugerencia de usar dos tablas para realizar la pared en vez de una hubiera sido una gran eleccion, y me hubiera evitado algunos dolores de cabeza, realizando el pegado con cuidado y prensando bien, hubiera salido perfecto.



Vista interior de la caja y de los cortes, si alguno le interesa este metodo de construccion aca van algunos tips...

1- los cortes son muchos, cansan y hacen perder la paciencia, si se dispone de algun sistema para realizar los cortes en serie bienvenido sea.

2- no realizar los cortes de forma arbitraria, marcar los cortes, ya que si la distancia entre cortes no es simetrica, la madera flexiona de forma iregular provocando pequeñas marcas en la curvatura, parece una pavada, pero cuando viene la terminacion es algo bastante complejo de solucionar, no se olviden que no se puede mandar lija a discrecion, hay lugares que la pared solo tiene 1 mm de grosor.

3- si la curvatura es abierta es decir que la pared debe curvarse poco se puede dejar mayor distancia entre cortes, si la curvatura es mayor, los cortes deben estar mas juntos.

4 - la profundidad del corte es importante, si la profundidad de corte es escasa, cuando flexionen la tabla se va a quebrar, a mayores grosores de pared mayor profundidad de corte, en mi caso con una pared de 18mm la profundidad de corte fue de 17mm.

Esa cosa de color aluminio que ven dentro de la caja es membrana flotante para techos, en si es una lamina de aluminio, que tiene una capa de brea asfaltica pegada. El uso que le voy a dar es el de hermanar todos los cortes, es decir con un soplete a gas voy a calentar la brea y esta se va a adherir a la pared, y la ranura del corte se va a rellenar con arena la cual voy a cocinar en un horno a 300 grados centigrados para matar todos los bichitos que esta posea.
Con esto me quedo tranquilo que la caja no va a resonar, ya veremos si resulta.



Con un cepillo para madera comienza la ardua tarea de llevar la pared frontal a plomo para poder  preparar el frente de la caja, en donde iran los drivers.
Parecen que son pocos cm pero no saben lo que cuesta, este es un trabajo de precision, si el asiento de la pared no es perfecto, el frente no se va a adherir bien, y va a generar un gran problema. 

Aqui otra foto...



Bue aqui esta el proyecto esta semana, veremos de postear el proximo adelanto.

Saludos


----------



## fer716 (Sep 5, 2011)

que bien .. y ud es carpintero o tecnico ? ... por que a mi nunca me a quedado un trabajo tan preciso en madera . ya lo imagino terminado . saludos


----------



## cyverlarva (Sep 5, 2011)

Hola Fer, soy tecnico electronico,  y me gusta la carpinteria como pasatiempo, en si me dedico a otra actividad soy inspector en una linea de colectivos ( Buses). La precision es algo que podes lograr facilmente, solo debes tener paciencia ya que la carpinteria tiene sus tiempos. Yo soy muy impaciente y para poder realizar las cosas bien , trato de planificar con antelacion los pasos a seguir. Hay muchisimas paginas en la red donde puedes encontrar muchos tips interesantes, y el resto es ponerse nomas.
Si tenes alguna duda consulta con confianza.

Saludos.


----------



## ehbressan (Sep 6, 2011)

Felicitaciones Cyver, buen trabajo.
Para el frente, una vez que lo arrimes con cepillo, podes pegar varias lijas de grano medio a grueso sobre una superficie, y apoyando la caja con el frente sobre las lijas, lo trabajas para obtener planitud.
Dale para adelante, a ver como queda.
Sds.


----------



## AntonioAA (Sep 6, 2011)

estas mas loco que yo , cyber!!!! que trabajo impresionante !!!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 6, 2011)

cyverlarva dijo:


> Esto es para Ezavalla.. despues de haber realizado  el pegado de la pared no tengo dudas que tu sugerencia de usar dos tablas para realizar la pared en vez de una hubiera sido una gran eleccion, y me hubiera evitado algunos dolores de cabeza, realizando el pegado con cuidado y prensando bien, hubiera salido perfecto.


Y...es probable que hubiera sido mas simple, pero donde hubiera quedado la diversión de romperse el mate para hacerlo con una sola????  
Para la próxima, ya tenés la experiencia de esta....

Saludos!


----------



## fckland (Sep 6, 2011)

Si necesitas una mano con integrales de volumen te ayudo, justo estoy con esos temas en Análisis Matemático B jeje 
PD: te quedo genial tu diseño, se ve que sos bueno en estas cosas!!
Saludos!


----------



## AntonioAA (Sep 6, 2011)

Amo las integrales y son gran cosa... pero el tachito de arroz NO FALLA , JUAZ!


----------



## cyverlarva (Sep 6, 2011)

ehbressan dijo:


> Felicitaciones Cyver, buen trabajo.
> Para el frente, una vez que lo arrimes con cepillo, podes pegar varias lijas de grano medio a grueso sobre una superficie, y apoyando la caja con el frente sobre las lijas, lo trabajas para obtener planitud.
> Dale para adelante, a ver como queda.
> Sds.


Gracias, muy buena idea, la voy a poner en practica en el paso siguiente, ahora tengo que darle duro a la otra caja y viene lo mas dificil, que la otra me quede igual a esta 

Saludos



> AntonioAA	 estas mas loco que yo , cyber!!!! que trabajo impresionante !!!



Gracias Antonio pero parece mas complicado de lo que es, lo ves y parece complejo pero si te cuidas en los cortes es bastante sencillo, despues cuando avance vemos si no vengo arrastrando algun error, y todavia no me di cuenta

Saludos



> Y...es probable que hubiera sido mas simple, pero donde hubiera quedado la diversión de romperse el mate para hacerlo con una sola????
> Para la próxima, ya tenés la experiencia de esta....
> 
> Saludos!



Es lo mas lindo, cuando no sale y despues de buscarle la vuelta, CHAN salio, son esas cosas que dan satisfacciones.

Saludos




> Si necesitas una mano con integrales de volumen te ayudo, justo estoy con esos temas en Análisis Matemático B jeje
> PD: te quedo genial tu diseño, se ve que sos bueno en estas cosas!!
> Saludos!



Gracias fckland, cuando vengan las mediciones vamos a ver si el arroz cumplio su cometido, por ahora es todo rezar.

Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 6, 2011)

Muy buen trabajo Cyverlarva  , se me ocurren algunas ideas para la pared curva , además de construirla con dos más finas como te sugiere Ezavalla .

Podrias humedecer el mdf* por fuera* para que sea mas gentil al doblarlo y que no se raje.

Ojo , no mojarlo , humedecerlo. Además podrias ponerle algo de cola sintética a esa agua así cuando se seca le devuelve rigidez y no queda "esponjoso"

Pero creo que la mejor solución sería encolar 3 o 4 terciados de 3 mm , con la veta vertical , que es como más facilmente se curva . 

Saludos y felicitaciones  !


----------



## cyverlarva (Sep 6, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Muy buen trabajo Cyverlarva  , se me ocurren algunas ideas para la pared curva , además de construirla con dos más finas como te sugiere Ezavalla .
> 
> Podrias humedecer el mdf* por fuera* para que sea mas gentil al doblarlo y que no se raje.
> 
> ...



Hola, lo que me había propuesto Ezavalla era armar el fondo de la caja con dos mitades de 18mm, para evitar la rajadura que se me hizo por flexionar mucho la tabla, en un primer momento había pensado usar una capa de mdf de 3mm pero es muy dificil de curvar, al menos el que consigo acá, si te fijas en una de las fotos posteadas donde hay dos recorte de mdf parados sobre una pared, podes observar una diferente coloración en el mdf, el de 3mm esta hecho con fibras de Eucalipto, fijate la coloración oscura, el otro tiene una composición diferente, había leído en algún lado de esa diferencia, tiendo a pensar que eso podría haberme jugado en contra.

Con terciado nunca trabaje estaría bueno probar, muchas gracias.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 7, 2011)

Hola cyver!
Leyendo lo que había escrito dosmetros, me acordé que hace un tiempo un usuario había armado unas columnas con el lomo redondo como las tuyas (traté de buscar los posts esos, pero no me acuerdo de quien son....creo que están en el tema https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/fotos-bafles-hechos-casa-6031/ ). Había algo de info sobre como los había armado, y explicaba como hizo para curvar el MDF humedeciéndolo....
Si los encontrás.... tal vez te tiren algunas ideas nuevas...

Saludos!

PD: Ya me acordé! el usuario se llama *Alejoturismo*


----------



## AntonioAA (Sep 7, 2011)

Si es por opinar.... yo un proyecto asi lo encararía con fibra de vidrio ( la que se usa para hacer las lanchas) ,  por dentro reforzado con las maderitas como hizo cyver... 
Les recuerdo que el Nautilus de B&W esta hecho asi.... 
Algunas cositas he hecho con ella , y una vez que le tomas la mano al tiempo de fraguado no es tan dificil , excepto el chiquero que se hace . Pero que queda firme... queda .


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 7, 2011)

Eso sería como la guitarra con fondo de bakelita , na na na , madera es madera  .

Lo de la tácnica de varios terciados encolados es viejísima , se usaba para hacer las puertas o los frentes curvos de los muebles de estilo







Tenían los moldes superior e inferior y prensaban todo con cola caliente en una "cala" entiéndase prensa.


_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-121121257-prensa-cala-para-trabajos-de-carpinteria-_JM_

Después aparecieron los "muebles de ruso" *ésto era léxico de los muebleros de estilo* , BB bonito barato , dónde armaban un bastidor de maderitas curvas y le pegaban un terciado por dentro y otro por fuera , o sea un sandwichito de aire 

La técnica anterior eran todos palitos hermanados y encolados uno al lado del otro , mas o menos lo que hizo cyberlarva y luego enchapado de adentro y afuera (estética)

Esa técnica se usa para luthería


----------



## AntonioAA (Sep 7, 2011)

Ok, si te pones a hacerlo laminado no tiene comparacion , no hay con que darle! ...pero laminita por laminita! los terciados que se consiguen son espantosos !
... y encima.... anda a fabricar el molde! 

Quien dijo que anda mal una guitarra con bakelita?? JUAAAAA

Aguante la fibra de vidrio .


----------



## cyverlarva (Sep 7, 2011)

ezavalla dijo:


> Hola cyver!
> Leyendo lo que había escrito dosmetros, me acordé que hace un tiempo un usuario había armado unas columnas con el lomo redondo como las tuyas (traté de buscar los posts esos, pero no me acuerdo de quien son....creo que están en el tema https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/fotos-bafles-hechos-casa-6031/ ). Había algo de info sobre como los había armado, y explicaba como hizo para curvar el MDF humedeciéndolo....
> Si los encontrás.... tal vez te tiren algunas ideas nuevas...
> 
> ...



Gracias, encontre el link, excelente trabajo en esas cajas, algo sabia de humedecer el mdf, pero la verdad no me anime tengo malas experiencias con el mdf, es como que no siempre reacciona igual, creo que me falta experiencia en laburarlo, en otras cosas que hice se me inflo  y se llevo parte del enchapado, un desastre.
Me gusto la idea de Antonio de mandarle resina de polyester y fibra a la parte de adentro, voy a pegarme una vuelta a un negocio cerca de mi casa, veremos si consigo algo de asesoramiento.

Gracias!


----------



## AntonioAA (Sep 8, 2011)

Me alegro que te guste la idea.. es un gran material , firme "como ojo de vidrio" , hay dos telas diferentes:
una toda peluda , la tipica de lancha y otra que es como un tramado "cuadrillé" .. es fabulosa. 
Hasta podrias hacer un molde tipo lancha ... te recuerdo que se fabrican AL REVES, se empieza POR LA PINTURA !!  ,hay un despegante para moldes . Despues podes enchaparlo por fuera .

Respecto al mdf , no lo he trabajado curvandolo , siempre lo fundamental es que sean laminas finas ...
Otra tecnica que se usa , NO SE SI SERVIRÁ , es doblarlo CON VAPOR , como fabrican las sillas vienesas ( las Thonnet , conocen? ) . Esas son de madera de haya ( imposible conseguir ) , aqui hay una madera vernácula algo extinguida que se llama Guayabira que tiene la caracteristica que se puede doblar asi. 
Le fabriqué hace unos años un arco a mi hijo asi.
...nada se pierde con probar ... Ah! el truco con esto es hacer hervir una olla grande y poner la madera encima... NO tiene que mojarse.


----------



## ehbressan (Sep 8, 2011)

Otra manera de hacer cajas con formas no tradicionales es la tècnica de capas mùltiples. Consiste en cortar por ej. sobre un MDF, el corte de la caja (forma exterior e interior) y encolarla y/o atornillarla sobre otras similares, apilandolas hasta alcanzar el volumen necesario. Tapas arriba y abajo y lo mismo si quieren tener divisiones internas.
En Matrix hifi se ve una caja chica, hecha con esta tècnica.

http://www.matrixhifi.com/contenedor_laminashum.htm

Esta es la forma en las que voy a hacer las mias.
Sds.


----------



## juanfilas (Sep 8, 2011)

ehbressan dijo:


> Otra manera de hacer cajas con formas no tradicionales es la tècnica de capas mùltiples. Consiste en cortar por ej. sobre un MDF, el corte de la caja (forma exterior e interior) y encolarla y/o atornillarla sobre otras similares, apilandolas hasta alcanzar el volumen necesario. Tapas arriba y abajo y lo mismo si quieren tener divisiones internas.
> En Matrix hifi se ve una caja chica, hecha con esta tècnica.
> Esta es la forma en las que voy a hacer las mias.
> Sds.


 
Y las mias nuevas también jeje.

Maxi, te estan quedando de 10 las cajas 

Saludos


----------



## ehbressan (Sep 8, 2011)

Que bueno Juan. Podemos compartir ideas para mejorar ambas. Por ej. el cablerio se puede llevar hasta atràs por un canal tallado en la madera, etc. etc.
A este tipo de ideas me refiero.
Sds.


----------



## cyverlarva (Sep 8, 2011)

Como estas Juan, aqui un trabajo excelente, con sus problemas obviamente, pero de un nivel sobresaliente. Notese el chamuscado de los cortes, realizados con pantografo laser...

http://www.minhembio.com/m99jonba/308932#385692

Saludos


----------



## juanfilas (Sep 8, 2011)

ehbressan dijo:


> Que bueno Juan. Podemos compartir ideas para mejorar ambas. Por ej. el cablerio se puede llevar hasta atràs por un canal tallado en la madera, etc. etc.
> A este tipo de ideas me refiero.
> Sds.


 
Si de 1, cuando arranque con el proyecto voy pasando data (y recibo también he! jeje) es un proyecto muy ambicioso (el mas ambicioso que he tenido en mente) así que voy a considerar todo (electrónica, acústica, psicoacustica, psicología de la percepción, etc...) en su diseño, va a ser largo, pero espero obtener el resultado que busco...


----------



## AntonioAA (Sep 8, 2011)

Que HdP !!!!!!!!!!! lo que es ese baffle! no merece vivir.
UFA ! ahora se van a poner todos a hacer baffles redondos? Me va a terminar picando a mi tambien


----------



## juanfilas (Sep 8, 2011)

AntonioAA dijo:


> Que HdP !!!!!!!!!!! lo que es ese baffle! no merece vivir.
> UFA ! ahora se van a poner todos a hacer baffles redondos? Me va a terminar picando a mi tambien


 
Yo voy a hacer algo mas que redondo jejejeJEJEJEJEJE  (como diría el Sr. Burns “excelente”) vamos a ver como salen, la veo jodida... igual falta mucho, ya que tengo que ahorrar para los parlantes y tweeters que no son justamente “económicos”


----------



## AntonioAA (Sep 8, 2011)

Muchachos! Se me prendio la lamparita , hablando con un amigo nautico , que existe el FENOLICO MARINO, que es de mucha mas calidad que el fenolico o el terciado comun ...
Segun vi , puede ser de cedro, guaica o grapia (?) Otro que vi es el "pindó"....
Lo venden por ejemplo en :
http://buenosairesempresas.com.ar/maderas-madereras/madergol-s-a/gmx-niv142-con71829.htm
o 
http://www.enchapadoradelta.com.ar/

Confirmado tambien que para doblar maderas las sumergen en agua caliente...  con el tema del arco , a mi me habian dicho que NO debia mojarse.

Espero les sirva , saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 8, 2011)

Es cierto , el fenólico puede estar sumergido meses en el agua sin que se despegue.

De todas maneras veo dificilísimo doblar uno grueso , salvo hacerle el tratamiento Cyverlarva 

Saludos !


----------



## cyverlarva (Sep 11, 2011)

Seguimos con otro paso, hoy realize el rebaje final de las paredes, ya tengo a plomo la caja lista para recibir el frente, para mejorar la terminacion voy a colocar masilla plastica, en los recortes del frontal, principalmente para lograr un pegado mas eficiente, y de paso mejoro la terminacion. Con la data que me paso Antonio, dejo de la do la membraba flotante, el interior llevara una capa de resina de polyester y fibra de vidrio, espero con eso darle la regidez que necesito.






Realize el lijado de la parte superior ya que lleva una capa de mdf de 3mm tapando los recortes y de paso aumentando la superficie de pegado, la idea es mandarlo a la prensa hoy mismo, y mañana pasarle la fresadora para dejarlo listo...





Este es el cepillo que compre, la verdad asombra el costo de las herramientas chinas, me salio 30 pesos, asi sea descartable es un buen precio por una herramienta a la que no le doy un uso exaustivo, lo increible es que es bueno.



Aca se ve como remende de alguna manera la rajadura por la flexion de la pared trasera, falta una pequeña masillada para dejar sellada todo y listo




Y la parte superior ya encolada lista para colocar la tapa y andar a la prensa.



Saludos


----------



## AntonioAA (Sep 12, 2011)

Que lindo va , cyver!  sigo diciendo que es un trabajo inhumano , pero fantastico.
Respecto del cepillito ... el tema esta en tenerlo super afilado... piedra al agua y luego asentarlo en una piedrita de carborundun finito , a mas berreta, mas seguido .
Con la lana de vidrio no le vas a errar , encima la resina te va a tapar todas las ranuras .
Preparate eso si a tirar los pinceles que uses ( comprá los mas baratos que haya ) .. incluso la ropa .
Un abrazo.


----------



## cyverlarva (Sep 12, 2011)

Si Antonio, el viernes fui a lo de esta gente, y me dieron un mini tutorial, la verdad que las posibilidades de la fibra de vidrio son inmensas. El costo si bien no es barato esta dentro de mis posibilidades. Veremos como queda.


----------



## cyverlarva (Sep 14, 2011)

Seguimos avanzando firme como rulo de estatua...

Arrancamos fijando una capa de 3mm en la parte superior de la caja, para eso lije llevando a plomo las paredes, se coloco cola con generosidad, y se fijo una capa de mdf , luego lo puse en mi prensa casera para garantizar un pegado parejo.



Luego de 48 hs de secado y con la fresa copiadora repase el mdf pegado y el resultado es este..



Un pequeño lijado y esta listo.

Ahora se viene el masillado de los pequeños detalles y arrancamos con la segunda caja.

Saludos.


----------



## juanfilas (Sep 14, 2011)

mamita como esta quedando eso! metele pata asi te los traes para casa y hacemos un poco de "Magia"


----------



## cyverlarva (Sep 17, 2011)

Bueno hoy un avance con sabor agridulce.

Tengo una de las cajas con su frente, la verdad pense que el frente venia dificil pero fue muy sencillo y en cuestion de 1 hora estaba listo.

Algunas fotos, perdonen la calidad pero para mas no daba...














Ahora para liquidar el frente solo tengo que fresar el asiento de los parlantes, a partir de ahi dedicarme a la otra caja, y aqui el problema grave que tengo. 

Siempre, pero siempre corroboro las medidas de los cortes que me hacen en EASY, porque se que los muchachos que cortan con el pantografo hacen cualquiera. Bue, por estupido no lo hice en esta oportunidad y cuando tengo la segunda caja encolada y seca, noto una desviacion importante en el frente de unos 3 mm. Empiezo a verificar todas las medidas y con mucha bronca veo que la pared de la caja esta mal cortada, y arrastro una falsa escuadra que es practicamente irrecuperable. La caja estaba seca, asi que con mucho cuidado arranque a barretear la caja, despues de 2 horas de transpirar como un loco, logre desarmar la caja.
No hay posibilidad de correccion, asi que vuelta a buscar mdf y tratar de reutilizar la pared superior, inferior y refuerzo, que es lo mas critico de la fabricacion.

El resultado por ahora es incierto, esta en la prensa asi que en la semana veremos como sale. Esto me retrasa un monton, ya que queria lograr tener las cajas aunque sea funcionales para la reunion que esta organizando Juan, veremos que sale.

Saludos


----------



## AntonioAA (Sep 17, 2011)

Que macana, cyver... ahora bien , 3mm no creo que sean detectables ! existiendo el disco de lija para amoladora  ... lo disimulabas con el chanfle! 
Pero parece que sos perfeccionista , me imagino que "ibas a saber" que no estaba a escuadra y te iba a volver loco no?? ( si sabre de eso )


----------



## cyverlarva (Sep 17, 2011)

Como estas Antonio, la verdad me paso por apurado, tendria que medir todo pero la vi rapido y me confie. Soy un tipo poco hincha-quinotos, salvo en estas cosas, es literalmente imposible que pueda dejar la caja con esa desviacion, porque cuando la veo "se" que esta mal y es mas fuerte que yo. Te soy sincero, si cuando afloje las prensas no esta como quiero la tiro y arranco con otra caja de 0. 
Que se la va a hacer, son las manias de uno!!!!!


----------



## juanfilas (Sep 18, 2011)

De ultima come 3 mm de la otra caja y listo... quedan iguales


----------



## cyverlarva (Sep 19, 2011)

Es mas complicado Juan, al ser redonda la caja en donde como 3 mm la dejo chata, pierde la curvatura de uno de los lados, recien saque la prensa, tengo una desviacion en la curvatura externa de 2mm, es decir la primera caja es 2mm mas pequeña que la segunda, veo si la puedo llevar a la medida, sino bue, tendre que ir a comprar mas MDF.


----------



## cyverlarva (Sep 25, 2011)

Esta semana me dedique a avanzar con la otra caja, con mucho esfuerzo pude sobrellevar los problemas, no hay diferencias apreciables, solo una diferencia de 1 mm en la curvatura lateral de la 2da caja, practicamente imperceptible.

Se terminaron los frentes y quedaron muy bien, asi que buscando ideas para la terminacion de las cajas me decante por el enchapado, me decidi por wengue africano en combinacion con cerejeira.



Googleando hace unos dias encontre una foto de un Dodge Viper, y me resultaron muy atractivas las rayas deportivas que trae en la pintura, para destacar el enchapado de las cajas voy a realizar un pequeño trabajo de marqueteria en la parte superior y posterior combinando las distintas chapas, veremos como sale.







Con los frentes listos y enchapados, realize los fresados de los drivers, y del rebaje posterior del midwoofer.





Asi quedaron las cajas al momento, veremos como resulta el enchapado.



Y otra del detalle de las chapas...



Saludos


----------



## AntonioAA (Sep 25, 2011)

5000 U$S es poco para como van quedando!!!! eso ya es ostentacion!!!!
out of joke, te felicito y envidio sanamente

ah! tene cuidado con las astillas de la serejeira.... a mi me volvio loco


----------



## ramiro77 (Sep 25, 2011)

Impresionante Maxi!
En cualquier momento te caigo a ver como van quedando. Hace mucho que no nos juntamos.
Sigo el hilo!
Un abrazo!


----------



## cyverlarva (Sep 25, 2011)

AntonioAA dijo:


> 5000 U$S es poco para como van quedando!!!! eso ya es ostentacion!!!!
> out of joke, te felicito y envidio sanamente
> 
> ah! tene cuidado con las astillas de la serejeira.... a mi me volvio loco



Gracias Antonio, esperemos que el trabajo cumpla, le tengo miedo a los cortes en la chapa, veremos como sale.

Al final del proyecto posteare las medidas, por si se decide alguien a armarse unas.

Saludos



ramiro77 dijo:


> Impresionante Maxi!
> En cualquier momento te caigo a ver como van quedando. Hace mucho que no nos juntamos.
> Sigo el hilo!
> Un abrazo!



gracias Rami, avisame y nos juntamos.Saludos.


----------



## juanfilas (Sep 26, 2011)

Impresionante Maxi, veo que venis "apurado" con el tema no?


----------



## cyverlarva (Sep 26, 2011)

Vengo corriendo Juan, aunque ahora entre en una meseta, estoy ocupado con el otro departamento y se empantano un poco la cosa.

Saludos


----------



## cyverlarva (Oct 1, 2011)

Bueno esta semana vengo haciendo pequeñas tarminaciones para poder cerrar las cajas de una ves.
La primera terminacion que necesitaba hacer eran los tubos de sintonia, el diseño original de la caja solo traia uno, pero para poder mejorar la  estetica, decidi colocar 2. Gracias a algunas consultas con Juanfilas, y algunos calculos con Winisd, quedo la sintonia en 52 hz con dos tubos de 35 mm de ancho y 80 mm de largo.



Asi que arrancamos fresando el asiento de los puertos,  a mi me gustan los puertos con forma de trompeta, es decir cuando arme mis columnas las que uso de frontales, a los puertos les di esta forma, mas alla de como quedan esteticamente, me parece que genero menos turbulencia en la puerta del tubo, veremos cuando las haga sonar.

Aca esta el fresado del asiento del tubo...



Aqui con la verificacion del tamaño, les paso un dato que a mi me trajo problemas, en mis anteriores proyectos siempre frese el diametro del asiento igual que el diametro del tubo, y cuando le ponia cola para pegar,el engrosamiento del mdf me tiraba a deformar un poco el tubo, en este proyecto utilize una tecnica ligeramente distinta frese 1 mm mas grande el asiento y le coloque 1 mm de cinta de papel autoadhesiva, encole todo y meti el tubo, hasta ahora quedo perfecto, sin deformarse y perfectamente pegado, veremos con el trascurrir del tiempo.



Ya con los tubos cementados y esperando que seque..



Ahora, con la mecha forstner, realizo un agujero pasante de diametro menor al tubo...



Con la fresa copiadora llevo el diametro del agujero al diametro interior del tubo, dejando un asiento perfecto...



Ahora con la fresa copiadora para fresado circular, termino la trompeta, en este caso solo le di un par de mm a la garganta , mas grande me parecio burdo, la terminacion de la parte interior de la trompeta todavia la estoy evaluando, no se si teñir con anilina el mdf, o pintar con satinol color marron, o darle tintura venier nogal, obviamente solo al mdf expuesto, el enchapado todavia no se toca.



Vista posterior de los tubos, por aqui todo bien...



Estas son vistas del interior de las cajas, al final charlando con Juan me decidi por una soberana mano de cola de carpintero para hermanar los cortes que me permitieron curvar el mdf. Solamente porque ya la tenia le coloque la membrana flotante, la verdad, la caja es un tanque, le das con los nudillos y parece que le dieras a un pedazo de hormigon, entre pito y flauta se comieron 1 K de cola, y 3 metros de membrana aslfaltica. Como veran el animalito constructor de las cajas aprende de sus errores y la segunda caja no tiene la maldita fisura que me rompio el coco durante un mes. 







Pasando a la terminacion de las cajas, les muestro el esbozo del enchapado, muy de los años 50 la verdad es que me gusto mucho, le da ese raro aire vintage pero sin dejar de ser contemporaneo, aqui las fotos, solo esta montado con cinta de papel, pero en la semana seguro va a la caja.



Y una prueba para ver tamaño y forma...





Bueno hasta aqui llegamos por hoy...

Saludos.


----------



## juanfilas (Oct 1, 2011)

mmm ese pico se ve mas grande que cunado hablamos por msn... deberías medir los t\s de los drivers, ya que cuando medimos las columnas no acusaban ese pico y las sintonizaste igual.
Por otro lado, están quedando EXCELENTES, que prolijidad por Newton!


----------



## cyverlarva (Oct 1, 2011)

Sabes que cuando vi la grafica por primera ves me parecio lo mismo, para bajar el pico tengo que sintonizar por debajo de la frecuencia de resonancia, cosa que es para nada recomendable.

 Voy a seguir tu consejo Juan vere de medir los t/s, ya que viendolo con detenimiento no se parece en nada a lo medido.

Gracias.


----------



## cyverlarva (Oct 19, 2011)

Bueno, hay pocos avances pero muchos cambios.
Por una mudanza debi vender mis columnas, que eran muy grandes, y este proyecto que serian los parlantes surrounds de mi equipo pasaron de un dia para otro a ser los frontales. Los mids Dynavox si bien son muy buenos, no entran en las grandes ligas asi que de forma drastica se reevaluo los componentes de estas cajas. Gracias al asesoramiento del sr Juan Filas el proyecto cambia de rumbo. 

El tweeter ahora es el Vifa DX25 un señor tweeter, aqui algunas fotos







El DQ25 al lado del DX25




Como midwoofer una pequeña bestia SBacoustics  SB17NRXC35-8, sinceramente estoy fascinado con este driver, algunas fotitos tambien...







Las specs excelentes...







Algunas cosas que no me gustaron, lamentablemente los frentes preparados para los dynavox, no sirven por lo que tuve que rearmar los frentes, otra cosa que se debio cambiar fue el enchapado, ya que estas cajas van de Fronts, preferi realizar la marqueteria en el frente, extendiendola hacia la pared superior e inferior, el fonde curvo de la caja sera de un solo tipo de madera, en este caso wengue.

Aqui algunas fotos del nuevo frente...










El color blancuzco del wengue se debe a que despues de una lijadita , se seguian notando pequeños pelitos en la madera, muy notorios sobre la cerejeira, en menor medida sobre el wengue, asi que con una virulana de las que se usan para lustrar los bronces del baño le pegue una bruñida, el resultado espectacular, adios pelitos y una superficie impecable, sinceramente lo recomiendo.

Ahora se viene una complicada que es la terminacion..Laca o Aceite?, ya que tengo un problema serio. Mi proyector de video es un pequeño dinosaurio, es un proyector CRT, un Sony VPH1272 Qm, el cual compre nuevo. Si bien tiene una specs muy buenas su luminosidad es baja, si coloco un frente muy reflectante frente al proyector se me va a complicar el visionado de las peliculas.
Asi que tengo que encontrar el equilibrio entre estetica y funcionalidad.


Saludos


----------



## AntonioAA (Oct 20, 2011)

cyver:
Ya lo publique por otro lado , pero lo repito: lo mejor que hay para los "pelitos" es darle una mano de sellador nitrosintetico ... viejo pero efectivo. se puede dar a pincel rapidito , sin repasar.
Eso endurece y deja quietos los pelos ... los lijas con una No-past 240 en segundos!!
Al ser al thinner , le podes poner cualquier cosa arriba .
Aceite?? que crimen queres hacer ??? eso es para darle laca nitro ... a muñeca como corresponde.
Hay mate si queres que no brille tanto.
Cualquier cosa preguntá ...


----------



## cyverlarva (Oct 21, 2011)

Gracias Antonio, mira tengo un Adiabatic, pero no me tengo mucha confianza, asi que me prestan un compresor, mi idea es laca poliuretanica, varias manos, o en su defecto aceite de tung.

Algunas ideas de terminacion


Aceite de tung












Saludos


----------



## AntonioAA (Oct 21, 2011)

Siempre se aprende algo! ... lo del tung no lo registraba. Parece barbaro... en cuanto seca? dureza superficial?? 
Lo de la muñeca es un mito ... da un poco mas de trabajo ,pero queda un tacto extraordinario . Solamente hay que hacer unas pruebitas primero afuera.
La poliuretanica que usas de catalizada? ( dos componentes?) 
Aca consigo una "ureica" marca Giordano ... muy buena , dura como ojo de vidrio!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 21, 2011)

Adelante chicos! Sigan "delirando" con estas cosas, por que de terminaciones y lacas no tengo NPI y esto me está dando muchisima info valiosa para mi proximo proyecto.
Yo los sigo on-line!


----------



## cyverlarva (Oct 21, 2011)

El aceite de tung es un producto elaborado a partir de la resina de las semillas del árbol tung, originario de la China, aunque también se cultiva en otras latitudes, como Sudamérica o el sur de los Estados Unidos. Se trata de un protector de la madera bastante difícil de encontrar, aunque a través de Internet puede adquirirse sin problemas. 

Su principal ventaja, frente a otro tipo de aceites, como el de teca o el de linaza, es que se trata de una sustancia mucho más resistente. Además, no altera el colorido original de la superficie tratada, debido a que es bastante transparente y amarillea menos.

El poro de la madera queda sellado tras la aplicación de este producto y su superficie se endurece de forma que se logra una mayor protección.

Este producto me lo recomendo un  muchacho que es luthier, se usa mucho en la fabricacion de instrumentos musicales, increiblemente la Republica Argentina es uno de los exportadores mundiales mas grandes, su precio varia donde lo compres, desde 20 pesos el 1/4 litro a 60 el litro. En la culata del rifle que postie arriba el aceite esta teñido con anilina azul, para darle ese tinte oscuro y menos amarillento. Es oloroso, en cuanto se aplica tiene olor a pochoclo lol, pero este desaparece, con los dias. Donde compre el enchapado tenian aceite de lino, que es mas oscuro, pero me dijeron que es pegajoso, y no me lo recomendaron.

La otra opcion que tengo es el Cetol, viene en distintas variantes, con tonalidad o transparente, mate, satinado o brillante. A diferencia del aceite, deja el poro abierto y la madera respira.

Saludos


----------



## AntonioAA (Oct 21, 2011)

El cetol lo conozco , pero es para exteriores! es piola para darlo porque no hace cascara ... pero la terminacion.. uhmmmm
Aceite de lino: NI LO INTENTES !! años para secar ... es la base de las "pinturas al aceite" ... ANTECESORAS DE LO QUE HOY CONOCEMOS COMO ESMALTE SINTETICO... 

Lo del tung esta bueno , poliuretanos no conozco mas que los de piso , pero tambien demora mucho ...

Si tenes soplete ... dale a la ureica ! .. o a la nitrosintetica ...
Adjunto 2 ejemplos de aparadores de mis abuelos que restauré ( hace 26 años en ocasion de meter la pata ) con Nitro a muñeca y un desayunador de Pino Thea con ureica ... que sufre un castigo diario increible.

Si quieren subo tutorial de lustre a muñeca 

ENCANTADO DE QUE LE APORTE ALGO AL PROFE ZAVALLA.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 21, 2011)

AntonioAA dijo:


> Si quieren subo tutorial de lustre a muñeca


Dale, DAAAALEEEEE!!!! El saber no ocupa lugar...y menos en un disco de 500Gb 



AntonioAA dijo:


> ENCANTADO DE QUE LE APORTE ALGO AL PROFE ZAVALLA.


En verdad, me viene pastilla! Estoy aprendiendo mucho con esta charla. Sigan nomás!


----------



## cyverlarva (Oct 21, 2011)

Espectaculares como te quedaron esos muebles Antonio, por favor si es posible postea el tuto del laqueado a  muñeca.

La otra que quedaria es goma laca, la consigo en el mismo lugar que el aceite de tung, pero no se porque pero me da a que es dificil de aplicar.

Saludos


----------



## juanfilas (Oct 21, 2011)

Tutorial! tutorial! tutorial!

Yo también quiero nuevas maneras de dar acabados excelentes.
Me encanta que Maxi explica hasta de donde viene la pintura, su historia, quien es el exportador, etc. ¡Eso es saber del tema!
[/SIZE][/SIZE]


----------



## AntonioAA (Oct 21, 2011)

SRES MODERADORES : PODEIS VOLAR ESTO PORQUE YA LO PASE AL OTRO THREAD...


A pedido del publico ....

Ante todo espero que no se desilusionen , ya que esto viene con un halo de "mito" ...y lo que les voy a contar veran que no lo es tanto . Lamento escupirle el asado a algun artesano!!

Supongo que esto si bien viene al caso y el hilo es propiedad de cyver ... que los moderadores no nos manden al averno , en tal caso intercedan.

1- Material:  Laca Nitrosintética  , solvente:  Thinner . Puede usarse el "comun"  o el "sello de oro" que es mas refinado , especialmente para autos...
Lo recomendable es tener 2 componentes : SELLADOR y LACA . Preparense a comprar solvente , ya que normalmente se usa 4:1 
Marca: Siempre he usado ALBA , no es tan facil de conseguir como antes.

2- Superficie : segun su estado inicial , lija #80 al principio , luego #150-180 . No matarse con los pelitos , ya viene explicacion . Importante la lija que sea NOPAST ( la color gris clarito ) 

3- Tonalizado : vienen de varias marcas los frasquitos de distintos tonos ( roble , caoba , cedro etc ) para barnices . Uso : DEBE TEÑIRSE LA MADERA primero , no la laca , ya que si lo hacemos , al muñequear puede disminuirse el espesor y quedar tonos diferentes . Para teñir , usar un bollo de algodon envuelto en un trapo sin pelusa ( o poca ) y la tintura disuelta en thinner . Pasar varias veces en capas FINAS hasta lograr el tono deseado . Todo en movimientos circulares u "ochos"  .  A mas finas las capas, mas parejo el color.

4- La ( famosa ) MUÑECA : en realidad es la de uno , pero se usa un buen bollo de algodon , estopa etc del tamaño de la palma , envuelto en un trapo que no largue pelusa . 

5- Nunca use lo que se llama el tapaporos . Tiene sus complicaciones y no me disgusta que se note un poco la veta .

6- Aplicación : Lo ideal es a soplete o pistola de pistón ( ya no creo que se consigan ) . Tambien puede darse a pincel , con los cuidados que veremos.

7- Dilución : Como les dije antes , la laca viene de consistencia miel , debe diluirse en thinner aproximadamente 4:1 si es para soplete y 3:1 para pincel. Como saber el punto??
Existen los viscosimetros que no es mas que un tarrito chiquito con un agujero ... se llena y se toma el tiempo que demora en pasar . 
Los pintores usan el "ojo" , esto es que mientras revolvemos la pintura , al levantar , lo que caiga sea un HILO , NO GOTAS .  La consistencia para soplete es un almibar como el de los duraznos . Para pincel un poco mas espesa.

8- Presion del soplete: cualquiera , segun la pistola , entre 20 y 40 lbs. .Probar un poco afuera que el abanico sea parejo y no "ratee" . Si esto sucede, aumentar la dilución .


9- Humedad ambiente : al ser thinner , evapora rapido y enfria la superficie ... ESTAR ATENTOS , si al secar se pone blancuzco , ES QUE ESTA CONDENSANDO HUMEDAD . No debe suceder . Suspender . Dar manos mas livianas y menos presion ....

10 - Aplicacion : Primero se usa el Sellador . Dos o tres manos finas , seca en 15 minutos segun temperatura ambiente . 

... continuará en la próxima entrega.


----------



## juanfilas (Oct 21, 2011)

¿Por que no creas un post nuevo? asi es un poco mas fácil de encontrar en un futuro y para todos los que lo necesiten.


----------



## AntonioAA (Oct 21, 2011)

... y dale... paso el link apenas lo haga....

aca está , copio lo precedente..
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/acabado-cajas-acusticas-lustre-muneca-64948/#post571094


saludos


----------



## cyverlarva (Oct 22, 2011)

Excelente Antonio, buenisima la guia, veremos si empezamos con alguna maderita martir y despues seguimos.

Saludos


----------



## hazard_1998 (Oct 22, 2011)

cyverlarva dijo:


> Excelente Antonio, buenisima la guia, veremos si empezamos con alguna maderita martir y despues seguimos.
> 
> Saludos



la goma laca es medio trabajoso el tema porque le tenes que dar infinidad de manos muy finas, pero el resultado puede llegar a ser excelente, un luthier amigo laqueo un piano vertical con goma laca, y no te puedo explicar como quedó, pero le dio como 25 manos, con pulido a muñeca entre manos...(antonioAA, vos que la tenes clara con este tema, puede ser que en pulidos a muñeca los muñequitos se hagan con polvillo dentro para pulir?)


----------



## AntonioAA (Oct 22, 2011)

hazard : como dije , NO es tan dificil , con 7-8 manos tenes un acabado excelente .

Con respecto a lo que preguntas del polvillo ... no lo conozco , puede ser que alguno haga algo asi...
Pero el tema principal de esto es que la muñeca disuelve las partes mas sobresalientes de la laca y las aplana.. no te olvides que esta mojada en solvente . No creo que se necesite pulir nada , ese ES el pulido .

Fijate en el otro hilo lo que puse.... saludos


----------



## hazard_1998 (Oct 22, 2011)

si, antonio lo leí, y despues me puse a leer al respecto en otros foros, donde se explica la tecnica de las muñecas, es bastante mas dificil que darle 8 capas, cuando se hace el llamado "pulido frances" lo que se hace es en las primeras capas y en las intermedias es pulir la goma laca con polvo de piedra pomez en granos que van desde el Nº1 al Nº00, para tapar los poros de la madera, luego en las capas superiores ( mas de 15 capas) se termina puliendo con casi alcohol puro o con goma laca muuuy diluidas con alcohol, quedando tan brillante que te podes ver al espejo, tambien se usa polvo de Tripoli, cal, cenizas de maderas blandas y hasta dioxido de Cerio.... todo un tema...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 22, 2011)

Lo de la goma laca tiene toda su historia y complicación , la piedra pomez a veces mezclada con cenizas se utilizaba solo en la primera capa para pulir y *sellar *la madera , y aunque es blanca , una vez inclida en el lustre , desaparece.

El alcohol debe ser "de lustrar" , metílico puro.

Se aplican muchas manos a muneca (rosquete de tela) y finalmente se estira a un brillo espejo , se usan unas gotas de aceite de nogal para ayudar a que la muñeca deslice y no "pele" el lustre.

La goma "rubia" es superior a la "morocha".

Hoy se puede usar el "sellador" nitrocelulósico para lustrar , ya que tiene muchas menos complicaciones , una vez preparada la madera , se puede cargar a zoplete , o varias manos a pincel y luego se estira a muñerca con thinner.


----------



## AntonioAA (Oct 23, 2011)

hazard:
Posiblemente el "polvo" que mencionas sea lo que viene como "tapaporos" ... nunca lo usé


----------



## cyverlarva (Oct 31, 2011)

Bueno muchachos hay un monton de actualizaciones asi que vamos de a poco...


Empezamos con el nuevo frente, y nuevos puertos bass reflex, me gustan las trompetitas asi que ahora tambien van trompetas en el otro extremo, si beneficia a la salida deberia tambien a la entrada.






Sobre el asiento del puerto en el frente de la caja, pense varias cosas, pero con lo complicada que es la caja, creo que es mejor cerrar con cosas mas o menos sencillas, asi que en el frente arme la clasica trompeta que vengo haciendo desde las Larvavox. Con la diferencia que en el frente preprado para los Dynavox, use una fresa de corte circular de 18mm de diametro y ahora use una de 27 mm, con lo que la curvatura es mucho mas evidente, y el asiento del fresado lo hice directo sobre el mdf, una ves terminada la caja toda la trompeta va pintada de negro, y el borde del enchapado queda bien diferenciado del borde de la trompeta.










Otra con el puerto pegado al frente...




Como las cajas de de fronts ahora, no le veo mucho sentido hacerle el trabajo de marqueteria en la parte posterior, asi que trasladamos todo al frente y asi es como va quedando...




Tambien otra foto del Chamfering driver hole, a 45 grados y con la fresita apropiada es un minuto nomas...






Ahora una foto del fresado del tweeter, con los respectivos cortes para los terminales...


----------



## cyverlarva (Oct 31, 2011)

Ahora viene la parte complicadita que es la parte de las terminaciones, y con el enchapado mas problemas , aca empezamos...


Muy de a poquito la cosa esta quedando, falta un monton pero ya tengo una idea de hacia donde va la cosa.
Muy a mi pesar decidi deja el trabajo de marqueteria solo en el frente, porque en una prueba preliminar no me gusto como quedaba la idea original. Las tiras de cerejeira no me terminaron de gustar en la parte superior. Me parecio mas sobrio la terminacion en wengue. Creo que asi las cajas quedaron esteticamente bien.








Los detalles antes mencionados  :enfadado::enfadado::enfadado::enfadado::enfadado:














En una escapada a Todovision, compre las fichas para la bornerita de los books...





Ahora voy a arrancar con la terminacion, y viendo lo delicado del enchapado le voy a entrar con laca, veremos si nitro , o de la otra, y a muñeca, en la medidia que salga les voy contando.

Saludos


----------



## juanfilas (Oct 31, 2011)

Falta poquito... falta poquito...


----------



## AntonioAA (Nov 1, 2011)

Buenisssimoooo cyver! Viste que comenté que la serejeira es una porqueria por las astillas... 
Me volvio loco enchapar unas cajitas mucho mas primitivas que las tuyas ... y cuando las tenia terminadas ...se me golpeó una esquina .


----------



## hazard_1998 (Nov 1, 2011)

AntonioAA dijo:


> Buenisssimoooo cyver! Viste que comenté que la serejeira es una porqueria por las astillas...
> Me volvio loco enchapar unas cajitas mucho mas primitivas que las tuyas ... y cuando las tenia terminadas ...se me golpeó una esquina .



comento, probá con haya blanca, quiza entre el wengue y la haya blanca queda igual que con la cerejeira, y tengo la impresion de que se te va a rajar menos, la cerejeira es una madera muy bonita y noble, pero sí, se astilla, y se raja si no se trata con todos los cuidados...


----------



## cyverlarva (Nov 1, 2011)

> Falta poquito... falta poquito...



Si ya a esta altura es un martirio!!!! jaja




> Buenisssimoooo cyver! Viste que comenté que la serejeira es una porqueria por las astillas...
> Me volvio loco enchapar unas cajitas mucho mas primitivas que las tuyas ... y cuando las tenia terminadas ...se me golpeó una esquina .



No sabes las veces que me acorde de lo que me comentabas!!!!! pero bueno ya estabamos en el baile, y la verdad quedo muy bueno el contraste de maderas.



> comento, probá con haya blanca, quiza entre el wengue y la haya blanca queda igual que con la cerejeira, y tengo la impresion de que se te va a rajar menos, la cerejeira es una madera muy bonita y noble, pero sí, se astilla, y se raja si no se trata con todos los cuidados...





Si gracias por el consejo, para un proximo laburo le voy a rajar a la cerejeira, habia varias maderas para elegir.


----------



## cyverlarva (Nov 6, 2011)

Hoy otro avance, uno de los problemas que me encontré es que la chapilla es muy delicada, y hasta que no le de la Laca, tengo que tener muchísimo cuidado, porque en donde le doy algún  pequeño golpe tiene a romperse. Y uno de los problemas es que ya no quiero dejarlas en el suelo, para evitar eso, hoy me puse a desarrollar los Spikes, obviamente hechos por mi.

La idea es tomar un bulon y sacarle punta, tal y como hice con las columnas, pero esta vez sin la base de planchuela. De visita en lo de mi ferretero amigo, compre 6 tornillos, 12 arandelas y 6 tuercas y de ahi veremos que sale.



Aca esta la explotada del proyecto   :mrgreen: , sencillito no, la arandela grande hace tope en el tornillo donde termina la rosca, la arandela pequeña presiona junto con la tuerca, y la cabeza del tornillo que queda de patita vuela y le sacamos punta. Obviamente encontar la arandela que perfectamente se clave en el fin de la rosca, no es muy sencillo, y mi amigo ferretero se debe estar acordando de mi  , pero ya me conoce, me putea bajito y se arma de paciencia. El encontrar la arandela grande con al agujero pasante del tamaño exacto es la cuestion, pense en rectificarlas con una mecha, y arranque haciendolo asi, pero como no tengo agujereadora de banco me es dificil  dejar el taladro perfectamente a 90 grados, y en donde te bandeas o no pasa o directamente sigue de largo y no se clava.



Detalle a tener en cuenta, cualquier accion de desbaste o corte, hacerla con las arandelas y tuercas puestas, el tornillo se calienta que da miedo, y se corre el riesgo que se deforme la rosca y la tuerca no la pone ni Magoya despues.

Instantanea del corte de la cabeza del tornillo , en donde quedara nuestra futura punta de desacoplo.

La verdad la cosa es rapida, salen como trompada, y aqui ya estan las primeras tres.



Obviamente no son de la linea de Terpsicore, pero su funcion la cumplen perfectamente... aqui ya montadas en la base de una de las cajas...



Como ven debo realizar algunas reparaciones en la base de esa caja, el resto de los detalles ya fue totalmente reparado, aqui algunas fotos...







Tambien las cajas tiene la primera lijada, sumada a una repasada con virulana de baño, la verdad la diferencia es abismal, solo tengo una duda , a las cajas les quedaron algunas manchas blancas de cemento de contacto, el cemento se removio y quedo la aureola, ya le di con lija fina, y con virulana pero la mancha no sale, y tengo miedo de dar laca y quede ahi. Tengo diluyente de cemento de contacto, por lo que huelo y con la rapidez que se evapora, estoy seguro que es thinner, algun problema si le doy una repasadita a la mancha con un trapito y este producto? Se escuchan experiencias, retos, oraciones lo que venga por favor.

Tambien dejo algunas fotos en detalle de los  Binding Post ...





Queria tambien agradecer a Juan por un obsequio que en estos lares es dificil de conseguir, y que en mi despiste deje pasar por alto en el diseño original de las cajas.





Por ultimo, los Spikes en accion  y las cajas en su estado actual....






Saludos!!!


----------



## juanfilas (Nov 6, 2011)

Tengo mas ansiedad que vos para escuchar como van a quedar! sumado a ver como resolvemos el tema del crossover... va a ser algo muuuy bueno.


----------



## Flavicious (Nov 11, 2011)

Hola Cyberlarva, donde se consiguen los Dynavox en Buenos Aires? Muchas Gracias


----------



## cyverlarva (Nov 12, 2011)

Como estas en Buenos Aires no se, yo los compre en cordoba y me los enviaron. Si buscas en la pagina que esta de remate los conseguis ahi.  

Saludos


----------



## cyverlarva (Dic 22, 2011)

Vengan las actualizaciones...

Llego la parte que me enferma, y son las terminaciones, despues de darle vuelta y vuelta arranque con el laqueado de las cajas.
La laca es con terminacion satinada, se que la terminacion brillante seria muy linda, pero las cajas estan hechas a mano, y tienen muchos detalles. Creo yo que la terminacion brillante solo llamaria mas la atencion sobre estos defectos, asi que confio que el acabado satinado disimulara muchos detalles.

La aplicacion del sellador es con pincel y hasta ahora va bien, aunque el acabado sera con muñeca. Estas son algunas fotos, el orden es el correcto y por ahora es solo el sellador todavia no llegue a la laca.

Los productos que adquirí son los que el bolsillo me permitia, se que hay otros mejores pero bue, la vil moneda me dijo hasta aqui llegaste gordito...



Primera mano de sellador, diluido 40/60... por primera ves se vio el color real de la combinacion de maderas y quede satisfecho, el color es muy llamativo, aunque la felicidad duro poco...





Primera mano y lijado con lija 220...





El aspecto es literalmente desolador, sumado a que resaltan infinidad de pequeños detalles que no habia visto, se que es una tristeza finita, en cuanto arranque con el laqueado todo vuelve a la normalidad pero bueno, es tremenda la impresion.
El sellador fue diluido en una proporcion de 60% sellador / 40 % thinner, la aplicacion fue muy sencilla, solo hay que tener en cuenta que la cosa seca de forma violenta, y por violenta significa que pasas el pincel y cuando volviste a cargar y volves a la madera, la pincelada anterior esta oreando, si le das arriba levantas le aplicacion anterior , asi que con cuidadito y viendo bien donde mandas el pincelito.

LAQUEANDO

Les cuento un poco como encare el proceso, arranque con tres manos generosas a pincel con el sellador, las fotos estan en el post anterior, se nota la tremenda cantidad de solidos en suspencion, y como se depositan en la superfice, de movida la madera adquiere un color espectacular, pero la terminacion es bastante fea. Despues de este proceso damos una lijadita muy suavecita, la onda es alisar un poco el sellador pero sin sacarlo.

Despues de esto di 2 manos a pincel bien gruesas de laca, diluida como el sellador 40% laca 60% Thinner, recomiendo Sello de Oro (despues aclaro por que). La laca seca en 10 minutos, al tacto obviamente pero para lijar es conveniente dejarla unas 48 hs.
Primeras impresiones...



Claramente se nota la superficie arenosa, producto de las pinceladas, calculen que esto seca casi inmediatamente lo que significa que si retocas, ya no retocas nada, solo levantas la mano anterior que esta oreando, dejando un craquele precioso, en las palabras de un paisano, una cagada.

Pero en si lo que buscaba es una buena base, y obviamente se logro, con una capa bastante gruesa para poder lijar con ganas despues.

La segunda etapa, se inicio ya con mas preparacion, despues de un lijado suave con lija NOPAST de 320, le di una mano con mi equipo de pintura BTA, el resultado obviamente muuucho mejor...





Las fotos en algunos casos son penosas, sepan disculpar, pero no es lo mio la fotografia.











En las anteriores fotos lo que se aprecia es solo el pintado con laca, ahora se viene la cosa y es empezar a lijar, y como muchos saben ODIO LIJAR. El proceso es tedioso, lento, agonico, se tiene que hacer a mano, asi que como veran estoy pasando unos momentos BARBAROS.

Algunas fotos de lo lindo que queda...

Superficie sin lijar...



Superficie lijada con lija 1500 y agua...




Obviamente hay desastres para contar y mostrar a rolete, como por ejemplo que la laca se agrieto en el frente, y cuando mande agua con un atomizador me tiro a levantar un pedacito de enchapado y espantos de esos.

Otras fotos... ya mas avanzada la cosa.







La fabricacion de las cajas ( al menos la parte de carpinteria ) esta totalmente terminada. Quedan algunos pequeños detalles como sacar alguna manchita de pasta fina o lustrar un poquito mas.

Posteo algunas fotos de las borneras, estas me dieron mucho trabajo, el resultado es bastante aceptable, arranque con un fleje de bronce de 1 pulgada, el costo directamente ridiculo 5 pesos.

El fleje en un principio...









Luego de esto y con todo el terror del mundo frese la parte posterior de la caja, ya que no queria que los binding post quedaran torcidos, asi que con la fresadora arme un asiento plano.

El fresado con el enchapado y la presentacion de la bornera...





Primeras pruebas...





Ya pulidas listas para su colocacion...



La bornera ya fija en la caja.





Algunas fotos de los ultimos pasos, pinte con negro satinado las fresados, para que no quede ningun detalle cuando se coloquen los drivers...





La bornera en su parte posterior tiene una capa de goma EVA, para amortiguar vibraciones, y una ves realizado el soldado de los cables llevara un buen gollete de Fastix o de algun otro sellador.

Fotos del relleno, el fieltro me lo regalo Ramiro, es de muy buena calidad, tiene una capa de brea, que sumada a los dos capas que ya tiene la caja con la membrana, hacen una capa aislante de las vibraciones internas de casi 10 mm


Por ultimo algunas del frente y con uno de los Vifa DX25 ya colocado, de prueba nomas, ya que falta pintar el asiento de negro.









Y bueno ahora las ultimas antes de los filtros...





Detalles del laqueado...





Me permito citar a Juanfilas ya que el desarrollo del filtro es obra de el, esta info esta posteada en otro foro, asi que voy a copiar alguno de sus comentarios aqui...

SB







DX25:







El regalo de navidad para mediados de semana   

La sintonía te quedo 2hz mas abajo de lo que calculaste (no pasa nada), la fs del tweeter perfecta, las distorsiones excelentes todas   y los CSD no muestrar nada raro con el bafle ni con los drivers.
Tenes suerte Maxi, los drivers que te tocaron son mas planos de lo normal, medí ambos woofers y tweeter y paso lo mismo con los dos     ¿quién dijo que el woofer necesitaba un notch?  

Parece que finalmente el cross va a ser un 4to orden LR, probé varias alternativas pero este fue el que mejor se adaptaba a estos transductores. Una vez que mida la respuesta final y se hagan las escuchas, subo el circuito.



Me encanta disfrutar de TUS equipos Maxi   



¡Ya suenan! ¡¡¡Y como!!!
Por un lado, hice las pruebas en ABX, como mis bafles y los tuyos tienen casi la misma sensibilidad y usan casi los mismos drivers me gusto mucho la comparativa, empecemos que pegue 10 de 10     , lo cual no es difícil ya que la distorsión espacial si bien es parecida, se nota entre una posición y la otra, sumado a que los Books tienen un pequeño bbc dip entre 1 y 5 khz que hace que el balance tonal sea distinto entre ambos, una vez que detectamos estas diferencias es fácil pasar la prueba. 
La cuestión es que suenan muuyy bien, se que, si te gustaron las columnas, te vas a enamorar de tus books Maxi, el bbc dip esta a propósito y se puede eliminar con una resistencia que esta en corto ahora, la idea es que los escuches y veas como te gusta mas, a la mayoría de la gente le gusta así, igual, si vas a meter eq de sala es lo mismo  
La respuesta quedo así (sin filtrar ni enventanar). 



Pasa a escucharlos y si te parece hacemos los cambios que creas convenientes, yo creo que así están perfectos, el hecho de haber escuchado a bajo volumen creo que ayudo a esto, mañana le meto caña y veo como se comportan   .

Saludos



Bue aqui ya esta promediando mi proyecto, veremos como termina, hay algunas cositas que no me gustaron, como la terminacion del laqueado, la verdad no me gusta mucho, queria satinado y el acabado quedo brillante, pero mi equipo de pintura para mas no dio. Creo que las cajas estan bien logradas, ahora queda mi evaluacion totalmente subjetiva, y a la que por ahora mas bolilla le voy a dar.

Saludos.


----------



## AntonioAA (Dic 23, 2011)

cyver : HERMOSOS TE QUEDARON !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! No se que tenes que protestar del lustre....

Ya que estamos , te cuento cositas que no leiste de mi post:

- En la foto se ve que el lustre se te puso blancuzco : ESO ES HUMEDAD CONDENSADA , lo expliqué que sucede con el clima nuestro cuando se enfria la superficie por la evaporacion rapida del thinner .

- Ya que odias lijar , fijate que puse que no habia que matarse al principio mas que sacar los pelitos una vez secos ... 
- Tampoco grandes capas de sellador 

- La laca HAY QUE REVOLVERLA MUCHO , PERO MUCHO.. el satinado lo da un polvillo que se pega en el fondo 

- COMO NO TE VA A QUEDAR BRILLANTE SI LE DISTE PASTA DE PULIR !!!!  Por ahi comenté que si querias acabado mas mate o satinado , usar un poco de laca EN LA MUÑECA .. con thinner solo queda mas brillante...


----------



## cyverlarva (Dic 23, 2011)

Gracias Antonio, el problema tiene varias partes, el equipo BTA trabaja con aire caliente, por lo de la condensacion solo hacia mas que embarrarla mas, ya que era casi imposible evitar la condensacion.
El lustre brillante se lo tuve que hacer porque con el equipo BTA solo seguia apilando laca sobre laca, probe de mil formas distintas y me fue imposible lograr esa superficie tersa, solo lograba una superficie lisa pero llena de puntitos, no se aprecia en las fotos pero si miras la superficie en la medida que cambias el angulo de vision sobre la caja, notas como un craquele bastante raro, esta por debajo de la ultima capa de laca.Si las ves de una te parece muy bonito, cuando sabes de laca parece una patada en la frente, pero bueno fue mi primera vez y estoy bastante conforme, aunque para una proxima, no me tira mas la laca, me parece mas sencillo alguna patina a la cera, tengo una alemana que queda muy bien.

El resultado quedo muy bueno, aunque a mi forma de ver, podria haber quedado mucho mejor.

Saludos


----------



## AntonioAA (Dic 23, 2011)

La unica macana fue el aire caliente..! 
no la dejaba compactarse. Podrias probar homogeneizarla con la muñeca , es un material muy noble y al humectarse se va a compactar.
Para otra vez, si la hay , usa directamente pincel .
Salvo lo de la humedad , para mi no hay con que darle.
De todos modos , repito , estan HERMOSOS.


----------



## cyverlarva (Dic 23, 2011)

Gracias Antonio, en estos dias  ya me las traigo de lo de Juan, y si me agarra la loca, por ahi le vuelo el lustre y les doy otra capa mas, veremos.
Ahora solo las quiero escuchar.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 24, 2011)

¿ Una Besheeeeeezaaaaaaa Cyver  !


----------



## cyverlarva (Dic 24, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> ¿ Una Besheeeeeezaaaaaaa Cyver  !




Gracias DOSMETROS, mucho trabajo pero muy satisfecho..

Saludos


----------



## ramiro77 (Ene 2, 2012)

Excelente Maxi!
Te felicité del otro lado, ahora por acá.
El fín de semana te caemos en patota. Si tenés compromisos previos, cagast*. Yo que vos voy cancelando todo 

PD: me alegro que te haya servido el fieltro! Si necesitás más avisá, que estoy con el tema del tratamiento acústico y parece que me va a sobrar un poco bastante. Me quedan unos 25 metros de los cuales calculo usar con toda la furia 15.


----------

